# What breed do you think??



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

I got this guy about a year ago. He isn't registered but I was told he was foundation QH... Our ferrier says he is a haflinger cross.... Says his build, his coloring and his feet are what makes him say that. Doesn't matter to me either way I just love him to death but I'm curious what others think... He stands 15.2 and weights just shy of 1,300lbs. I'm told his coloring is dunalino because he has a dorsal strip and leg markings (zebra strips). He has the personality of a Labrador and yes he has big feet LOL.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Looks like a QH to me. Don't see any Haffie in him at all.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Quarter horse


----------



## nickers103 (Aug 10, 2010)

I own a Haflinger cross and I agree with all the others, definitely foundation Quarter Horse! Might I add, what a beautiful boy to boot too!


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

I had someone suggest maybe QH and American Cream Draft horse... Thought that was interesting. I started looking up pictures and he sure is built like one and does have the big hooves!!!!


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

He is stocky, but I would think he would have an even wider chest if he was 1/2 draft.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I would venture to say a Leo or Hancock bred QH. Those are some stout fellows.
What he is ...a nice horse, anyone should be proud to own. Shalom


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

I can see him being part haflinger- we used to have a haflinger quarter pony cross that looked like a quarter pony that was a very light palomino.

Ive seen a haflinger crossed with a 16 hand aqha stud that turned out with a body like that and with the studs color- you wouldnt know she was a haflinger cross if you didnt know her dam--she does have the longer fetlocks just like that and the bigger feet too- way more stocky than the impressive and two eyed jack bred fillies was, lol. 

Hes way too stocky to be foundation quarter horse (my opinion) hes got the body of a haflinger- the feathering and light color- only thing missing is the mealy coloring.

Hes precious!


----------



## IrishSaddlebred (Jun 22, 2013)

Foundation qh's are sometimes stockier than regular qh's. They fall under the "bulldog type". My dad leases a 95% foundation gelding & he looks to be built the exact same as your horse.

Here's a picture if you want to compare.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I say QH Draft cross. His feathered feet, big hooves and thick build make me think this. The other 'look' of the horse makes me say QH.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I would say FQH, except that he seems very upright for a traditionally bred foundation quarter. Generally they seem downhill, bulldoggish, with a laid back shoulder. Doesn't mean all of them are this way: our 100% FQH mare has a very large, steep shoulder and a looong back, while not being downhill. Your boy looks to me like he is definitely qh, but probably a mix. He seems very small, and actually really reminds me of our QH/Connemara cross. Who knows


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

^haflinger so you can compare, lol. Thats definitely not a fqh at all.. them feet are too big so is that heart shaped hind quarter and hes got them feathers to a T, lol.

Immagine that haflinger mixed with a quarter horse.










^ another more palomino colored with less mealy coloring.










^that ones beautiful!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I see part draft in him. I think he's mostly QH with maybe some Belgium. his feet are so drafty. he is a really wonderful horse who is so solid. just my type! there's something about his legs that reminds me of Z, who is half Irish Draught and half Thoroughbred.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Lets not forget that Joe Hancock was part draft. Percheron if I am not mistaken. There is a lot of draft in QHs. I just sold a purebred QH of Leo and Hancock breeding with very big feet. He is 15 hands and weighs at least 1350.
I stand by the Foundation QH observation I made earlier. I also have a mare bred the same way that is very stout and big boned. Shalom


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Joe hancock was a quarter black percheron.. by now i would say the draft is bred out unless someone kept adding black percheron to the blood--its still clear to see hes 1/4 perch.










^joe hancock





















^two eyed jack
He is a fqh and what the breed looked like after a few more generations of breeding-- he does not look like a perch at all-- thats what todays fqh looks like.. the perch was bred out over the years.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

My foundation Hancock gelding has feathers. I don't have many pictures with the full effect since I tend to trim them up, especially in the summer, not a fan of mud ball feathers.










I have seen a lot of quarter horses with feathers, but if they are shown, they tend to be trimmed up to look more presentable, I would expect Two Eyed Jack was definitely clipped up for any pictures 

I don't think this horse is full quarter horse though, his shoulder and neck are too upright, it tells me there is at least some draft in there, perhaps 1/4 draft (belgian?) 3/4 quarter horse? I don't see Halflinger. He has a carriage horse build with more hind quarter muscle.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Whatever he is or is not-he's definetly eye candy!


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

blue smoke- your boy is very good looking- i had to look again.. thats the coolest roaning ive seen! Lol. You know they call the big fetlocks snake bite stoppers? Lol.

I beg to differ about two eyed jack- just because ive seen some of his offspring and grand babies-- they were very short coated. Had fetlocks but not like joe hancock- up the backs of the legs, lol. They got the usual show trim for halter but wasnt that hairy as most stock breeds or like joe hancock at all-- i think the breed had evolved a lot by then though.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Thank you, he gets very roan in the spring when he is shedding out, belly and butt mostly.

I guess I was going more for, IF he had feathers, and he may have only had some extra hair on his fetlocks or none at all I don't know, that they would have likely been clipped for the sake of a neat and clean appearance for photos, such as those you posted.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm thinking your farrier could be right. I'm also thinking he could be a QH/Belgium cross


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

If you line bred the Hancock horses you would get a thicker more muscled horse. The Gelding I just sold looks like the picture of Joe hancock. He had huge feet and feathers also. The draft blood could very well breed through to later generations.
I dont know for certain and none of us will if that horse is a pure QH or part draft. Shalom


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Looks FQH to me. All any of us are doing is guessing though based on a couple of pics and our own experience. He's a nice looking horse whatever he is.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> If you line bred the Hancock horses you would get a thicker more muscled horse. The Gelding I just sold looks like the picture of Joe hancock. He had huge feet and feathers also. The draft blood could very well breed through to later generations.
> I dont know for certain and none of us will if that horse is a pure QH or part draft. Shalom



Two eyed jack is a big ol boy! Lol. 










^ thats two eyed kacks grand dam-- and grand daughter of joe hancock-- she looks smaller than two eyed jack- to be truthful.. doubt her fetlocks were trimmed for the picture she didnt have a bridle or halter path cut, lol. 











^triangle tookie-- two eyed jacks dam n joe hancocks great grand daughter-- she got her big bone and muscle structure from a horse named 'grey badger' not from the joe hancock line and she dont have big feathers either..

i doubt the line bred hancock horses are all too big at all-- in the picture i posted his (joe hancock) feet aint that big just not trimmed good.. and as you can see not all of his generations have his long fetlocks.










^ the famous- Red Man an own son of joe hancock and dont have big feet or big feathering- hes not got huge muscles or bone structore and is downhill.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Foundation Quarter .. is my vote. The ranch type, old fashioned horses had big hooves, which is a good thing.. no hoof no horse.! dont want that 100 lb body on petite tiny feet..


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Toto I have been around QHs all my life. The gelding i posted about is a registered QH. I have his papers and he does HAVE big feet, hairy fetlocks and heavily muscled. He is 80% hancock bred. Looks like a belgian/QH to me.
I have a mare almost bred the same way but with Te N Te added she looks very drafty and is a pure bred QH.
Foundation QHs do not all look like little bulldogs. They dont all look the same. The ones I see bred in North and South Dakota look just like the OPs horse.
We will never know what they horses lineage is everyone is entitled to their opinion. Mine is that he is a QH. AND i am sticking to it. LOL Shalom


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Toto I have been around QHs all my life. The gelding i posted about is a registered QH. I have his papers and he does HAVE big feet, hairy fetlocks and heavily muscled. He is 80% hancock bred. Looks like a belgian/QH to me.
> I have a mare almost bred the same way but with Te N Te added she looks very drafty and is a pure bred QH.
> Foundation QHs do not all look like little bulldogs. They dont all look the same. The ones I see bred in North and South Dakota look just like the OPs horse.
> We will never know what they horses lineage is everyone is entitled to their opinion. Mine is that he is a QH. AND i am sticking to it. LOL Shalom


Lol me too.

Thats cool. Im not saying they cant have big feet or be uphill or even backed-- the picture posted of the other members hancock bred horse is very even backed. 

There is a way to tell the breeding of a horse through blood testing- how do you think they know your horse is 80% hancock bred? :lol: 

I respect your opinion by the way.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Ironically, my gelding I mentioned earlier is linebred Hancock, 3 times through Blue Valentine and the rest through different sons and daughters of JH. Here he is in his summer coat.


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

Blue Smoke- i loveee your gelding-- did i tell ya that yet? Lol.


----------



## Blue Smoke (Dec 22, 2012)

Why thank you! He is my heart horse


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Nice gelding bluesmoke.
I just wanted to see if anyone else thinks that Red Man is one rank looking bronc? What happened to his ears? Shalom


----------



## toto (Mar 3, 2013)

dbarabians said:


> Nice gelding bluesmoke.
> I just wanted to see if anyone else thinks that Red Man is one rank looking bronc? What happened to his ears? Shalom


I love red man!! Frostbite got his ears. :-o


----------



## tecara (Nov 28, 2011)

thanks everyone for the great comments and ideas. He does have the build like the hancock's that were mentioned for sure. I have continued to do more research and the one point that has me thinking at least part American Cream is the fact he has amber eyes. He also has that laid back personality of the draft horses. Sat for 2 months and went out like he hadn't missed a day. He also has a hell of a stubborn streak when he wants too!!! And not lacking in power when he gets that way LOLOL

In all honesty it really doesn't matter to me, he's a gelding so not like I'm looking to breed him. But he is my heart!!!! Just love this big boy to death!!!!


----------

